# Best MAC Nude Lipstick for NW15/NW20



## Kmbaltzl (Jan 20, 2014)

I am ready to purchase a nice everyday nude lipstick from MAC.  I was really liking Creme Cup and Creme D'Nude.  I would like something with a hint of color so it doesn't wash me out.  Preferably a lipstick that I could even wear on my "no makeup" days.

Pictures would be a big help!

Thank you so much!


----------



## JJJewels (Jan 20, 2014)

Kmbaltzl said:


> I am ready to purchase a nice everyday nude lipstick from MAC.  I was really liking Creme Cup and Creme D'Nude.  I would like something with a hint of color so it doesn't wash me out.  Preferably a lipstick that I could even wear on my "no makeup" days.
> 
> Pictures would be a big help!
> 
> Thank you so much!


  Hello fellow NW15/20! I've tried a few that I liked but didn't love (most from the Nudes/Metallics collection). Would love to hear some suggestions from the permanent line! Agree pinker nudes are better than the beige ones.


----------



## LdMD (Jan 21, 2014)

Kmbaltzl said:


> I am ready to purchase a nice everyday nude lipstick from MAC.  I was really liking Creme Cup and Creme D'Nude.  I would like something with a hint of color so it doesn't wash me out.  Preferably a lipstick that I could even wear on my "no makeup" days.
> 
> Pictures would be a big help!
> 
> ...


  Hello ladies! I'm around NW20 too and I really like "Hue" from MAC (I also prefer pinker nudes). I've found this review with comparison swatches of "Creme d' Nude", "Hue" and "Crème Cup": http://www.lifesentropy.com/2012/02/lippie-sunday-mac-lipstick-collection.html      "Hue" seems less nude than "Creme d' Nude" and more pale than "Crème Cup". I don't think it's a color to rock without makeup, though.     A color that I LOVE is "Cruising" - Sheer Lipstick - from NARS! It's my favorite MLBB shade! It would work beautifully without makeup on because it's super natural on the lips, and plus, very moisturizing! https://www.google.com/search?q=nar...CLkAeCzYCoDQ&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=642     HTH and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



@Kmbaltzl!!!


----------



## starraffy (Jan 22, 2014)

LdMD said:


> A color that I LOVE is "Cruising" - Sheer Lipstick - from NARS! It's my favorite MLBB shade! It would work beautifully without makeup on because it's super natural on the lips, and plus, very moisturizing! https://www.google.com/search?q=nar...CLkAeCzYCoDQ&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=642     HTH and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I like this color  might as well buy.. its really nude as if no lipstick on..


----------



## LdMD (Jan 22, 2014)

LdMD said:


> A color that I LOVE is "Cruising" - Sheer Lipstick - from NARS! It's my favorite MLBB shade! It would work beautifully without makeup on because it's super natural on the lips, and plus, very moisturizing! https://www.google.com/search?q=nar...CLkAeCzYCoDQ&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=642
> I like this color  might as well buy.. its really nude as if no lipstick on..


  It's just lovely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you enjoy it as I do!


----------



## aoifecorey (Jan 30, 2014)

Myth, Creme d'nude, Hue, Pure Zen, Shy Girl & Freckletone.  Myth being the palest, practically skin colour, and Freckletone being darker. It's still a nude though.


----------

